# SCCA runoffs



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

anyone else been watching the different classes? i watched the gt-4 class today and a 200sx took gold. glad to see nissans representing.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Saw a clip of the end of the GT2 race. WTF were those guys thinking? There were only what, 3 cars on the lead lap and they bash into each other? :crazy:

I also watched the H Prod class. It was a good battle at the end and some good racing all the way through. It's a lot more fun to watch amateurs racing for glory than it is to watch the F1 parade or the mind numbingness of NASCAR.

Another cool thing I saw was the Goodwood festival of speed. Holy crap, those guys hustle those cars around. Pretty valuable machinery too, and they get the mad dorifto out of the corners.


----------

